# Seiko Italian Chrono



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Seem to be on a Seiko thing just now as just added this to my recent Tuna, MM300 and Sumo. Was made for the Italian market in 98/99 and has some fantastic detail such as the chromed chapter ring in the sub dials. It's a big watch but wears well with the short recessed lugs like the Tuna. Difficult to get a chrono with alarm from Seiko that is more than 100m WR. And as you all know it has to have 200m WR minimum to fit in my collection. Sad I know. :lol: Detail below.

Model Number: SLN003P2 (Y182-7C20)

Features: Hour & minute hands with small second hand, Date displayed in numerals.

Stopwatch measures up to 30 minutes in 1/5 second increments. Can measure repeatedly up to 6 hours. Alarm can be set on a 12-hour basis with small alarm hands.

Case: Stainless Steel

Crystal: Seiko Hardlex 4.5mm thick

Dial Colour: Orange

Bezel: Unidirectional

Movement: Y182 Quartz

Case Width: 48mm (including the crown)

Lug to lug: 48mm

Lug width: 22mm

Case Thickness: 13.24mm

Water Resistant: 200m


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Alasdair, derek has a thing for these a while back, nice big watches.....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice indeed Alasdair. Enjoy it.


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice big, attractive watch. Am admiring the Seiko's very much, especially on here with so many with good knowledge of old and new models, posting up pics and new arrivals.

Lovely.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Almost went for that and then i saw the size.

Great watch.. :clap:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

alasdir do you have any citizens left


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Yup that was mine a couple of weeks ago, glad it's gone to a good home.

I did collect this series and the orange seems to be the most common, what I found great was

the colour combinations and the dials are so rich and vivid in colour.

I got six  before I quit....










Of course the bracelets are a favourite of Tuna Can brigade, also the crystal on these are very thick 4.5mm 










They make a great calibre to collect

Derek


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> Yup that was mine a couple of weeks ago, glad it's gone to a good home.
> 
> I did collect this series and the orange seems to be the most common, what I found great was
> 
> ...


Very striking collection Derek. They all suit the combination of colours well. Maybe looking at a couple more of these now. :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

spankone said:


> alasdir do you have any citizens left


 Hi there

Sold them all on now. All 8 of them  :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

gutted. i noticed i missed some of your sales posts would have loved that full lumed dial one. and i'm sure i wouldn't flip it back to you if i had a second chance


----------

